# grub not-a-valid-boot-device??

## Torstello

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss nicht wo hier was falsch ist. Ich habe gerade gentoo auf meiner 2. Maschine (Dell) installiert mit kernel 2.6.8-dev-r3 und grub.

meine Partinionen:

hda1     ext2        /boot

hda2     swap

hda3     xfs          /

kernel ist mit genkernel kompiliert (natürlich mit xfs-fs-support fest drin) 

und standard grub setup:

root (hd0,0)

---> wurde erkannt und bestätigt

setup (hd0,0)

---> wurde erfolgreich durchgeführt.

xfs-partinion wird von grub auch erkannt (mit tab ausprobiert).

grub.conf:

title GentooLinux

root (hd0,0)

#genkernel-user:

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

vga=0x317 splash=verbose

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda3

nun 'sagt' grub während des startup:

' Block device /dev/hda3 is not a valid root device ... not detected.'

was hab ich übersehen?

Torsten

----------

## Jlagreen

Hi,

sollte deine grub.conf nicht so aussehen?

```

title GentooLinux 

root (hd0,0) 

#genkernel-user: 

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi 

vga=0x317 splash=verbose 

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda3 

```

in der grub.conf brauchst du nicht /boot/ angeben, da du ja direkt die partition angibts, /boot wird dann im system gemountet

----------

## Torstello

ups,  hab mir schon gedacht, dass ich was blödes übersehen habe.

das /boot ist definitiv zu viel, danke für den Tip.

werde gleich nochmal neu booten, wenn ich nicht mehr poste, ist alles in Butter.

Torsten

----------

## Earthwings

Das /boot in der Kernel-Zeile kannst Du rein- oder rausnehmen, ebenso (hd0,0), kommt alles aufs gleiche raus. Was mich stört, ist der "root=/dev/hda3" Parameter in der initrd Zeile. Wo hast Du den her? Falls grub da keine weiteren Parameter erwartet, könnte das als neuer Befehl interpretiert werden, was genau diese Fehlermeldung erzeugen würde.

----------

## Torstello

stimmt das /dev/hda3 gehört nicht hinter initrd.

also ich habe das enfernt und auch das (hd0,0)

leider immer noch der gleiche Fehler.

wahrscheinlich ist das wieder mal nur so ne Kleinigkeit, aber ich komme nicht drauf.

Torsten

hier nochmal meine aktuelle grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 50

#splashimage=(hd0,0)grub/splash.xpm.gz

title GentooLinux

root (hd0,0)

#genkernel-user:

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

initrd /initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

----------

## Torstello

hat keiner mehr eine Idee?

warum stört sich grub an der /dev/hda3 ?

auf was deutet denn unter dem Boot-Abschritt:

Determinig root device

der Fehler:

Block device /dev/hda3 is not a valid root device ....

hin?

hier auch die fstab:

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

# /dev/hda4 ist noch auskommentiert

unter cfdisk:

     hda1              Boot          Primäre        Linux ext2                                             65,81

     hda2                                Primäre        Linux swap                                       1998,75

     hda3                                Primäre        Linux XFS                                       50001,48

     hda4              Boot          Primäre        W95 FAT32 (LBA)                           67932,59

(und, wie gesagt xfs Unterstützung ist fest in den Kernel kompiliert)

Torsten

----------

## Earthwings

Kommt die Fehlermeldung wirklich von grub oder lädt da schon die initrd oder der Kernel?

----------

## Torstello

Der Bootvorgang schaltet nach kurzer Zeit in den Frambuffer-modus um.

dann kommt, glaube ich:

Mounting filesystems /dev

darauf folgt:

Determining root device

ich denke, das sind Meldungen vom Kernel.

Auf was lässt das schließen?

Torsten

----------

## Earthwings

Fehlt wohl was im Kernel. Poste mal die .config 

```
grep -v "#\|^$" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## Torstello

Hi Earthwings,

hier die Ausgabe:

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_M686=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=y

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTSA=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTPC=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_APOLLO=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_AUDPTR=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_BNS=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECTLK=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECEXT=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECPC=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DTLK=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_KEYPC=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_LTLK=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SFTSYN=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SPKOUT=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_TXPRT=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="n"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Torsten

----------

## Earthwings

Sieht eigentlich gut aus. Was ist das denn für ein IDE-Controller? 

```
emerge -n pciutils

lspci | grep IDE
```

----------

## Torstello

Ausgabe von lspci | grep IDE

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

schon mal herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Torsten

----------

## Earthwings

Ich schätze, es gibt irgendwelche Probleme mit dem SATA-Controller. Die Festplatte hängt am IDE-Controller, oder? Versuch mal, ohne initrd zu booten und root nicht anzugeben. Einfach booten, wenn grub erscheint "c" für die grub shell und folgendes eingeben.

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

boot

```

Evtl. auch mal

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3

boot

```

oder 

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hde3

boot

```

----------

## Torstello

Also Ausgabe zu Vorschlag 1 nur kernel version ohne alles.

Kernel Panic VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (3,3)

Ausgabe zu 2,  /dev/sda3:

wie oben nur unknown-block (0,0)

Ausgabe zu 3, /dev/hde3:

genau wie zu 2

Torsten

----------

## Earthwings

So langsam gehen mir auch die Ideen aus   :Smile: 

Versuch noch mal

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 hda=remap

boot

```

sowie Kernel neu kompilieren mit 

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

anstatt

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

(zu finden in menuconfig unter -> Device Drivers -> SCSI-Support -> SCSI low level drivers -> Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

Siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=223355

----------

## Torstello

Neukompilierung habe ich heute vor meiner Arbeit angeworfen.

Ich melde mich heute (Mo) abend, ob es damit geklappt hat.

--> wäre toll, bin sehr sehr ungeduldig wieder mit gentoo zu arbeiten, nicht nur über ssh-shell!

Torsten

----------

## Torstello

Die Rückmeldung hatte ich vergessen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sowie Kernel neu kompilieren mit
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y
> ...

 

hat es gebracht !! Danke Earthwings.

zusammen mit /dev/sda3 usw. in der fstab.

Beste Grüße,

Torsten

----------

